# New Caravaggio film



## Allegra (Oct 30, 2007)

INDEPENDENT online



> The world premiere for Caravaggio – The Movie, a biographical movie production, will be held in Malta on Friday.
> 
> Renaissance Productions Ltd have bought the rights to secure the screening of this film in Malta, which has been produced by Rai Fiction and co-produced with Titania Produzioni (Italy), the Institut del Cinema Català (Spain), EOS Entertainment (Germany) and GMT Productions (France).
> 
> ...


 
The reason it'll be premiered in Malta is because the bad boy artist spent some time on the island and left 2 masterpieces including the famous Beheading:


----------



## Pyan (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmm... I wonder how it'll stack up against the Derek Jarman one.....

Caravaggio (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Allegra (Oct 30, 2007)

For one thing, Caravaggio speaks his native language in this one!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that's a decided improvement! Still, I hope it gets a high quality subtitle translation and release here in the U.S.!


----------

